# Yee Haw!



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

So finally I got the sportsman figured out and was able to ride it and it run like it should. After it tearing into it we found that it was the diaphram on the slide causing all the problems. So I got a new carb since it had been tore apart and put back together way to many times. Slapped it on yesterday night and bam, fired right up and ran perfect. So put it all back together today and rode it like I stole it. For some reason the top that goes on the slide diaphram was bigger on the new carb than the old one. artay:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Good deal. It is always nice to get something figured out, especially if it has been a pain for a while. :banana:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

congrats!!! :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep its been a pain for a long time. I'd just like to make the guy that put rocks in the tank feel a lot of pain.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rocks in the tank?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you got it goin. Who would put trash in your tank?


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Somebody put rocks in your gas tank? That is seriously messed up. :chairshot:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep a couple years ago we went to Colorado to go ride in the mountains. Well the guy that was staying in the cabin next to ours had a water truck and had been parking where we were supose to, via the people that ran the camp. Anyway he got mad cause he couldn't park his truck there while we were there. So he filled our tank up with a handful of parking lot gravel. To bad we found out about it after we came home, cause I can asure everybody he would have been beat to a pulp.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd have called back up there and reported it and demanded they pay for damages.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Agreed, I don't know what the end result would have been, but i would have sure tried to have him held responsible.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If we would have had good proof then we would have called up there. But being 1000 miles away and not finding out until a couple months later there wouldn't have been much we could do. Oh well its all good now, carma problaby got him anyway.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Eight said:


> carma problaby got him anyway.


I sure hope so. :chairshot:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Good job dude..I'm glad its running for you...That guy should be slapped around...shame you could'nt make good on it...as for the cover its just a cover maybe a upgrade it just covers the main jet...you should have any problems....goodluck with her...Muddie:rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I spoke to soon, the starter went on it yesterday.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Well it ain't the starter....its something inside the recoil housing. Oh well it still starts up and runs fine. Whenever it breaks totally I'll fix it, but until then I'll let her eat.


----------

